# A Firefox add-on to use



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

For all those who use Firefox this may be interest you. There is an Add-on that i have found, tried, installed and used. The add-on is called Downloadhelper. The add-on lets you copy Videos and Music and pictures. Right now how to do it, If you go into Tools, then click on Add-ons. Now click on Get Add-ons in search all add-ons type downloadhelper. When prompted click on install. Firefox will want to restart click ok.

Now if you look at your toolbar you will see a new item 










Ok now have you found it good. Now if you use Youtube for example to listen to a Video or music track you will see the Logo highlighted now if you click on the side of the Logo what looks like an arrow pointing down you get a list of options to save i use Mp4 if there is that option.
Ok all you need to do is try the add-on it also i am told but i have not tried is to record films.

Peterfc


----------

